# Is this a bloodline?



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys i just asked a local breeder around here since i saw his pitbulls and they looked really nice and well kept.He said the pups bloodline was
50% razor edge
50% bluenose

is blue nose a bloodline??? if so does anyone know about it ?

thanks for ur help


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

As far as i know "Bluenose" its just a color not a bloodline. Prob should't buy from a breeder who doesn't know what he is breeding.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so does that mean one parent is papered and the other one isn't? or they just know that one parent came from a razor's edge and the other one not sure...?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Razors Edge is a bloodline started by Dave Wilson. Lots of info to be had by Googling or searching on here. Bluenose is a color which refers to the pigment, kind of like rednose, chocolate, etc. You can have a bluenose Razors Edge dog, or a bluenose Gaff dog, or whatever. Just like you can have a rednose Redboy dog, or a rednose Lar-San dog, etc. It basically just means the fool doesn't know what he's talking about, and walk away.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's hard to tell anything from a breeders ignorance other than they don't know what the eff they are talking about. It is possible that they do know better but are trying to take advantage of the general ignorance of the public but not likely. 

As Lindsay said, just walk away...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dont walk RUN...lol


----------



## Jaylexi248 (Dec 29, 2009)

i have a blue nose razer edge beautiful dog. do sum research see if he got papers from both parents.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Jaylexi248 said:


> i have a blue nose razer edge beautiful dog. do sum research see if he got papers from both parents.


I think you missed the point of the post. "Blue Nose" is not a bloodline but a physical color characteristic of the individual dog.

Also, Razors Edge is one of the most widely known bloodlines despite it being more common, if not exclusive, to American Bullies. It wouldn't be hard for some wannabe BYB to claim a lot of things and for your average Joe Schmoe who wants a puppy to buy the BS.


----------



## eldogvw (Nov 3, 2009)

BYB alert!!!!!


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

bLaZiNJaTT said:


> Hey guys i just asked a local breeder around here since i saw his pitbulls and they looked really nice and well kept.He said the pups bloodline was
> 50% razor edge
> 50% bluenose
> 
> ...


 No,it's not a bloodline.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahahaha, I love those people.. I have had people hound me about wether my dogs were American, Brindle, or Red Nosed... What??? "Do you dog a favor dude, and give em to me" LOL Is generally my responce... Can ignorance really be educated? I see people who are proud to be Ignorant all the time...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No, blue nose is not a bloodline.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> Dont walk RUN...lol


upruns:upruns:upruns:

i smell bull


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

lol it seems like every other house on the block Gets a blue bully and wants to be a breeder.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And many of them can't cop to their dogs being bullies either, but have to call their dogs "pits" or "pytzzzzz." (Pronounced "petbooze" in conversation.) Ah, sorry. I'll put that beef back in the fridge for now.


----------

